# Yonex VXF graphite shafts



## Shaunmg (Aug 5, 2013)

Decided after about 7 years of use with my irons it was time for a change. I booked a fitting at my local independent golf superstore, with an open mind on which irons I would choose other than a budget of Â£500 tops for 5 to SW.


I met the shop pro and he suggested a few, including what he said was their best seller ping irons for well below my budget. To cut long story short I took the ping, a set of Yonex and a set of Adams into the fitting bay of the shop, which opens out onto the driving range.

I am 61 and told the pro, I have definitely slowed down since my last fitting 7 years ago, when steel shafts were the recommend choice. He took an average measure of my club head speed with a 7 iron, and he still had on record my club head speed from seven years ago. My speed now was mid 70s mph. 

The pro agreed my speed had slowed down and the recommendation was now regular graphite shafts.

Still with an open mind I tested all three makes, with the pro making adjustments as I went along.
The difference was absolutely clear to the Pro and I, one club stood out. Although he showed me the results on the computer graph, I didnâ€™t need to see the results to realise the Yonex VXF graphite shaft was clearly the best for me. All shots longer, straighter.

I waited about 8 days for them to arrive at the store and opened them up as soon as I got into my car in the car park just in case something wasnâ€™t right. There was an extra club with the letter A on it.

I went straight back into the store to see if a mistake had been made. Maybe they sent wrong clubs fitted for someone else I thought. He thanked me for my honesty saying the store may have been billed for it. He told me it was something called an Approach wedge He phoned Yonex and was told â€œno mistakeâ€ itâ€™s a free promotional offer. Pity my bag is full with no room for it I thought.

Anyway I can report I am chuffed to death with the irons. I have taken to them almost instantly. My first test was on our club practice ground. I am hitting for example, my Yonex VXF 7 iron at least a massive 20yds further than my old steel shaft Benross irons. My first game with them was in a club major comp, perhaps not the best game to put them to the test. I had an awful front nine of just 13 points stableford. Nothing to do with the irons. My driver and putter let me down. However back nine a respectable 18 points, 31 total. 

I love my new Yonex irons. the previous irons were the oldest clubs in my bag. I have changed putter, driver, woods and rescues over last few years and never found so much change as I have in changing my irons


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2013)

Great to see you are happy with the results.

As per most recent irons, your new set is actually almost a club 'stronger' than your old ones, so an AW (50*) pretty much equates to your old PW. Yonexs based on a 45* PW with 5* gaps to 7, while Benross probably 48* with 4* gaps between clubs.

So if you carry a GW (52?), it and the AW may 'overlap' - or you may not need the 5-iron!


----------

